# Donde puedo conseguir   prescaler



## diego_z (Ago 19, 2008)

hola no se si es el lugar correcto pero bue , ahi va , necesito comprar un pescaler para frecuencimetro en argentina  , sda4212 , sp8680b o similar la verdad cualquiera me viene bien e buscado por todos lados y no e encontrado nada lo unico que que encontre es que en un foro decian que en  electronica liniers lo tenian pero lo ingreso en su buscador y no sale nada che , alguien sabe? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm
SDA4212 - $14.854

http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php
Integrated Circuits prescalers 	V(c): -0.3 to +6V input frequency: 70-1300MHz bipolar IC 	SDA4212	DIL8	32.00	28.00	0.00


----------



## diego_z (Ago 19, 2008)

bueno fogonazo gracias por los datos , les envie un mail a los dos, electronica liniers me dice que no lo tiene y el segundo me pide $113 mas gastos de envio y las yerbas 
$154,11 jeje sale  demasiado caro ,


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 19, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno fogonazo gracias por los datos , les envie un mail a los dos, electronica liniers me dice que no lo tiene y el segundo me pide $113 mas gastos de envio y las yerbas
> $154,11 jeje sale  demasiado caro ,



Hola el SP y el 11C90 lo supe comprar en MP Transistores(Ex Radio 11) Misiones 52 Cap. Federal TE:011-4952-4356 lo que no se si todavía esta activo ese negocio.

En este enlace http://www.cdronline.com.ar/  tienen muchos materiales de RF pero me parece que venden mayorista...proba.
Lo que lo único que tienen iguales esos integrados es que son Prescalers (divisores previos) por que no dividen por lo mismo los 2. Uno lo hace por 10/11(SP) y el otro por 64/256(SDA).

Por ultimo cualquier Prescalers de ese tipo normalmente son "caros". 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 19, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> diego_z dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bueno eso de la divicion  no importaria porque lo arreglo por software el tema es conseguirlo 
encontre este http://www.cdronline.com.ar/detalle...=---------CIL0004&perfil=&marca=&subrubro=107 a ver que responden


----------



## diego_z (Ago 23, 2008)

hola estube viendo unas placas y encontre tres sinteti.. pll estube viendo los datas y tienen un prescaler interno les dejo un o para que vean a ver si se les ocurre un aidea la verdad no se como implementarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2008)

¿ Hasta que frecuencia ?
¿ Que factor de división ?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 23, 2008)

bueno tengo echo un frecuencimetro que lo probe hasta 40 mhz y anda bien yo se es capas de leer hasta 65535 pero no creo que llegue por una cuestion de entradas , este sint, llega hasta 160 mhz con que me divida por 5 ya me va a andar si es por mas mejor ahun


----------



## diego_z (Ago 23, 2008)

olvide mencionar que tembien encontre este 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/D/A/3/SDA3302-5X6GEG.shtml
que no pude subir el data pesa 800kb y el que adjunto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2008)

Busca a ver si se consigue algo de esto.
Tengo que encontrar el codigo de un divisor por 10 de hasta 200MHz que emplee en una oportunidad, no era caro y se conseguia fasilmente

95H90 hasta 250Mhz
http://www.datasheet4u.com/download.php?id=542817

SAB6456 hasta 1GHz
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/AB6456.pdf

NTE851 hasta 1GHz
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nte/NTE851.pdf

SA701
http://web.telia.com/~u85943828/prescal/sa701.pdf

MC1690
http://www.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/pdf_kor/127947/MOTOROLA/MC1690.html

UPB1508
http://www.cel.com/pdf/datasheets/upb1508.pdf


----------



## nomad (Ene 19, 2010)

En estas sircunstancia me encuetro, en este mierd@ pais no venden prescalers asi que busque y en mi huecera encuentre dos sintetisadores, que en la hoja tecnica dice el modo de testear el prescaler, asi que me encuentro en el dilema de hacer un atenuador de rf 50 ohm, pero no e podido penser en la manera de acoplar las señales que quiro medi, por ejemplo la de cristales o la de osciladores lc, actualmente el preescaler me ayudaria mucho... TD7614F, TD6359N, esos son, espero que alguien ayude, los saque de los tunners de placas de tv, en la caja donde va la antena.. luuuuuuu tengo 18 años O,O

Lo logre, utilice el TD7614F, solo que la señal se la introduzco casi directamente porque si le ponía capacitor en la entrada, cualquier cable servia de antena, y no me furulava bien, así que se la 'meto' directamente, obviamente señal trabajada. XD yeah mi frecuencimetro ahora Vuela!!!


----------



## asterión (Ene 20, 2010)

Compadre, estoy muy interesado, tengo un frecuencimetro (el *ik3oil*), cuando dices que usas tuners de tv te refieres a estos?
http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/9382x1024y768.jpg
Si es asi, y has logrado un buen desempeño, danos mas detalles del asunto, y fotos porfavor.
Saludos!


----------



## nomad (Ene 28, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Compadre, estoy muy interesado, tengo un frecuencimetro (el *ik3oil*), cuando dices que usas tuners de tv te refieres a estos?
> http://www.neoteo.com/Portals/0/imagenes/cache/9382x1024y768.jpg
> Si es asi, y has logrado un buen desempeño, danos mas detalles del asunto, y fotos porfavor.
> Saludos!


En, efecto, es un tv tunner de esos, parecido, no exacto, no te puedo decir como es porque lo mate! XD
lo que hice fue buscar en el interior de estos y encontrar los ic's, de los cuales busque las datasheets, hojas tecnicas, ahi encontre que dos tenian la funcion de test para su prescaler, asi tu puedes ver que funcionen y la sencibilidad de estos, estoy muy feliz de la enorme sencibilidad que estos presentan a rf, tengan cuidado con el capacitor de entrada, en unos momentos agregare fotos de lo que tengo en breadboard.

va, acá les dejo un videito, disculpen ahí las circunstancias XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUI8M6y3W-s


----------



## tercel (Feb 2, 2010)

buen video se ve educativo suerte


----------



## asterión (Feb 5, 2010)

Y las fotos compadre? no lo olvides!!!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2010)

nomad dijo:


> [..] lo que hice fue buscar en el interior de estos y encontrar los ic's, de los cuales busque las datasheets, hojas tecnicas [..]


 
Seria muy bueno y educativo que subieras por lo menos el número del IC para poder hacer las investigaciones correspondientes. Saludos


----------



## nomad (Ago 11, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Y las fotos compadre? no lo olvides!!!


Claro que hay fotos
http://yfrog.com/fvdsc03277zj

http://yfrog.com/3udsc03278ej

Pido disculpas por la tardanza, el tiempo no es mi mejo amigo.


----------



## nomad (Ago 11, 2010)

El mambo estuvo asi, originalmente utilize el TD7614F, pero como era de soldadura superficial, y lo andava demaciado tiempo en breadboard (protoboard), el patetico pin de cayo, despues de fracturar el ic para tener mas pin, al final se quemo, porque por accidente, no me di cuenta que lo alimente con 12 v que tenia en radio emisor que tenia en la breadbord, asi que se quemo...:enfadado:
Despues me puse a hacer los cambios en el programa del pic, para calculara la frecuencia con reacion al preescaler que trae el TD6359N, funciono de maravilla,


anthony123 dijo:


> Seria muy bueno y educativo que subieras por lo menos el número del IC para poder hacer las investigaciones correspondientes. Saludos


Los que consegui y trabaje son el TD6359N y el TD7614F...

TD7614F >> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/32344/TOSHIBA/TD7614F.html

las hojas tecnicas de los IC del proyecto
74LS193
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/SN74LS193.pdf
TD6359N
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/3158.pdf
74LS164
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/120/375459_DS.pdf
16F84A
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/35007b.pdf
Al rato pongo un video...
... Ahita >>


----------



## asterión (Ago 11, 2010)

No logro ver las imagenes que has colgado nomad... alguien puede?


----------



## nomad (Ago 11, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> No logro ver las imagenes que has colgado nomad... alguien puede?



mmm, se tarda un poco en cargarlas en el foro, pero se puede dar click en el link, de todas maneras ahita el video, saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2010)

Existe alguna diferencia notable entre el TD6359N y el TD6359D? Traté de encontrar el datasheet del ultimo y los resultados fueron infructuosos.

Saludos

PD: En el data del TD6359N para la prueba de sensibilidad se emplea el cristal de 4Mhz y el factor de division es de 256, porque hablas entonces de 128 y en el video no detallo el cristal?


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola colega pregunta donde puede conseguir prescaler bien no indica el rango maximo de trabajo que tiene pensado usar pero por las dudas le tiro unas ideas de donde hay prescaler
Equipos viejos de VHF y UHF, antenas de MMDS aca en los down Converter encontre los uPC1507 de NEC y los MB506 , MB510 este ultimo con 2,7 GHz de frecuencia maxima y valores de div de 64/128/256/512 claro esta el tema es encontar a algun amigo en la empresa de MMDS que tenga stock de down converter viejos fuera de servicio
PD. aparte de los prescalers en los down converter hay fet de muy alta FT de varios GHZ ideales para previos de rf .


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola,encontré prescaler Dual modulus en celulares analógos que ya no se utilizan,siempre que veo a algún amigo o familiar que guarda su celular AMPS le pido que me lo done,ó venda segun su ánimo,mientras más antiguo,de seguro que hay prescaler,por lo menos 2 por equipo,aqui les muestro uno que rescaté de un celular AMPS,está marcado como B560 de NEC, junto con el PLL MB87001 de Fujitsu me sirvió para ensamblar un Tx de 1mW de 8 canales en 900Mhz controlado por PIC 16F628A.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## bondadoso (Jul 27, 2011)

tengo una duda, si consigo un prescaler de 1ghz div entre 8. podria meterle unos 5 mhz y que me los divida entre 8? se podra?.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 30, 2011)

no uses un cañon para matar un mosquito


----------



## homebrew (Ago 6, 2011)

Casi de seguro que no funcionaria aparte de ser un desperdicio de aplicacion para un prescaler, pero el tema es que asi como los prescaler tienen limites superiores de trabajo de igual forma tienen limites inferiores por ejemplo un prescaler de 1ghz por lo general trabajaria desde 10 o mas mhz hacia arriba.
Para tu aplicacion hay otros ci mas baratos y comunes como los 74hc393 o 74hc74, 74hc4040 estos los puedes usar como div. y a esas frecuencias estan sobrados.


----------

